# how to cut a square hole with portable router?



## kingnerk (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, 

I hope this isnt a completely basic question - im still new to the world of routing 

I have a piece of 18mm plywood, about 500mm by 500mm. I also have another piece of plywood, also 18mm which is about 250mm by 250mm. 

I need to cut a 250mm by 250mm square hole in the bigger piece of wood so the smaller bit fits in it nice and flush. 

whats the best way of going about this? I was going to put them on top of each other and screw a frame round the smaller piece to use as a template for the flush trim bit but its too thick. So how do I do it?

Cheers!
Neil


----------



## kingnerk (Aug 3, 2009)

if anyone is interested this is what im building 
Free Speaker Plans - Free Speaker Plans • View topic - HD15 BUILD PICS


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I would rough cut it out with a jigsaw, then I would trim the edges to the line by running the routers base plate along a straight edge that's clamped to the ply. You'll need to work out the distance between the cutter edge and the edge of the base plate. You could probably cut the whole thing out with just the router, but you'd want a carbide spiral bit for that.
This will leave you with rounded corners which you could either square up or you could round the corners of the other peice of ply.

I bet someone here as an easier way.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kingnerk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope this isnt a completely basic question - im still new to the world of routing
> 
> ...


Neil, in spite of the router being my main tool, I wouldn't use it to solve YOUR problem. Study these shots from one of my earlier threads and you will see that by cutting four pieces on the table saw then gluing them into a square you end up with a perfect, accurate square made very quickly. Using a router you would need a template (made as above!) and however small the cutter, the corners will still have to be squared. In your case you would cut two pieces 125 x 500mm and two pieces 125 x 250mm.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Jig saw and a straight edge, then route a rabbit with the same straight edge being careful to stop on your mark and chisel the corners square.
The only other way I see to do it with out using a chisel and a router would be to make a face frame and lay it over another frame with the square slightly smaller to create your rabbit. Like making a face frame on the carcass of a cabinet. Then glue it and finish nail it in place.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Inlay kit, will do a nice job also 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

You can also use the brass guide you have on hand ( 7/16" ) and a 1/4" router bit, for the deep inlay jobs..or to cut out patterns,etc.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208

========


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You still have to chisel those pesky rounded corners square though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

True,,but with the 1/8" bit ,it's hard to see the round corners...
1/16" radius.... plus the part will fit in just right and tight ..
=====


Duane867 said:


> You still have to chisel those pesky rounded corners square though.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

True enough


----------



## kingnerk (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies, 

I will let you know how I get on. 
Bobj3 - can you just explain how the inlay kit works? it looks very interesting but i cant see how it works!
cheers


----------



## aivenyy (Feb 23, 2010)

i want to find the answer too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a tool that will cut a true sq.hole, like in a 2 x 6...I did it 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hate to say it guys but you're making a simple job into something of an epic.


----------

